# 9" saw blades



## prgl7 (Jun 26, 2011)

I have an old Rockwell 9" table saw and am having a problem with finding new blades at a reasonable price. any suggestions?


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi George. I had an older saw, took 8 1/4" blades. I found a few good ones at HD at one time.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

You can use smaller blades and in fact they are better and cheaper ,just how many times will you rip 2 x 4 thick stock on a 45 deg. , I use a 6 1/4", 1/16" wide blades ,why put all the stock/saw dust in the bag for the trash man to take away..

You can stick on some sand paper to the blade and sand the saw marks right off at the same time you cut the stock.
You can buy the sand paper for the blades on the net but just about any good stick on sand paper will do the trick.

Cut-&-Sand disks for saw blades from 6" to 12" blades.

by the way I use a Old 8" Atlas cast iron table saw most of the time with a 1/2HP motor on it and it cut anything I ask of it..


===


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

George, I use and recommend Freud red blades. They are available in a wide variety of styles for most any project and a great value for your money. I would use a standard 8" blade for maximum depth of cuts. Thin kerf blades allow you to save material as BJ mentioned and since the thinner kerf requires less force for the same cut it is like boosting your saws power.


----------



## prgl7 (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks for the information. I had not thought of smaller blades nor have I tried the cut and sand product.
George.


----------

